

China opening roughly two new movie theaters a day - cwan
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-cinema-20110306,0,1892393.story

======
edge17
I'm excited to see what happens when the RIAA sends their goons to the front
lines in China.

If Walmart and other american retail brands that work hard to mold their
business for the sensibilities of other cultures and still manage to have a
difficult time, I'm truly excited how the old stubborn american movie industry
will fare. The thing some of these people fail to realize, like it or not,
piracy is [ironically] a very large and active space for innovation.

------
bobx11
obvious - like the radios in nazi germany ;)

